# Sleep Aid/ growth during sleep



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 27, 2016)

Have any of you guys tried any of these supplements that claim to boost growth during sleep? Naturally it is saying it's supposed to bring test up and really make your pituitary gland make some gains during sleep. I have a friend using ZMA and I also came across a product called "Growth" by Blackstone Labs. Are these products shit or do these actually work? I have never really looked into these products until my friend mentioned that he tool the ZMA. Supposed to not have any negative side effects so far since I have been looking up the Growth supplement. Thanks in advance for any good or bad feedback.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2016)

For sleep quality? Sure, some work. Its a rather individual thing as per the best product / combination of ingredients. 

For "gainz"? No.


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2016)

I have used ZMA for long enough to say it did nothing for me. Zinc, Magnesium and B6 should not be something you're lacking in your diet and taking it 1 hr. before bed shouldn't really matter. Just my opinion


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 28, 2016)

anything labeled as a natural steroid booster is most likely crap. only thing i ever used that is 'natural' and worked is creatine


----------



## bvs (Sep 28, 2016)

Melatonin and ZMA help me sleep better. Dont know if that results in more/better gains though


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback so far. basically what I'm getting is that this might just be a waste of money. Did the ZMA actually improve your sleep? Curious.  As far as the gains go I'm going to guess that's just a gimmick and probably doesn't do jack lol.


----------

